# Creating document to show address in window of envelope.



## itgl72 (May 21, 2007)

I'm working on a mailing and am trying to avoid also printing LABELS that need to be applied to an envelope. If I can create the customized letter in word, using a merge from the DB of peoples addresses I can also print their address on each document. The work then would be folding the document so the addresses face out to the side of the envelope windows

Is there a standard template I can use for standard window type envelopes? I'm googling but not finding exactly what I need. I'm just learning the merging and database of addresses thing to make mailings faster. I'm not sure if I can get away with putting the address, and content on ONE SIDE so I don’t have to duplex or if I'll need to duplex print so the content of the letter is on one side and the addresses are on the other.

If someone can offer some suggestions that would be GREAT!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

THIS should help. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## itgl72 (May 21, 2007)

Thanks for the link!

PS: Die hard Pats Fan Since the days of Grogan!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

itgl72 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> PS: Die hard Pats Fan Since the days of Grogan!


Same here. Introduced to Schaeffer Stadium in 1974 and have been hooked since.


----------



## $roman (Jul 5, 2010)

itgl72 said:


> I'm working on a mailing and am trying to avoid also printing LABELS that need to be applied to an envelope...


I created an address that shows up in a see-through envelope window by using a text box. I was able to specify "no line" and position the thing precisely with respect to the page in the advanced controls of the text box. I would guess that one could put "fields" in that to use it with a mail merge and automatically apply addresses to many documents.


----------

